# Fordmike65 made me do it.



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Well, it’s been awhile Cabeites ? Cabians? Anyways, here is my new chicyco project. Got all the painted parts which is better then starting with one rusty gothic fender... . I’ll be throwing some wanted threads up at some point down the road to help get this thing more or less back to how Eric had it. Dual lights, drum brake, guard, deluxe reflector ect ect.... wheels  ‍♂️.. anyways, Hi , hope everyone has been well since the last time I had a bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

It’s always FordMike’s65 fault Always


----------



## GTs58

Welcome back! Someone told me that you were milking cows somewhere in the mid-west.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> Welcome back! Someone told me that you were milking cows somewhere in the mid-west.



Hahaha.. nope, I’m in Portland..


----------



## JRE

Welcome back from Salem Oregon


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Is this a 38? I got a decent crank for it...


----------



## SJ_BIKER

That dang fordmike... I blame him for liking this beauty......girls ok too


----------



## PlasticNerd

Killer start jason! I’ll keep an eye on your want ads


----------



## bobcycles

Jason, Why?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

SJ_BIKER said:


> Is this a 38? I got a decent crank for it...



Yeah around there. Dm me some pics !


----------



## catfish

Good to have you back.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> It’s always FordMike’s65 fault Always



Nah, haha, Mike is Family at this point. Poor man had to deal with my bs back when I had an unhealthy addiction to alcohol.. which goes for a few people on here tbh.


----------



## bicycle larry

WOW  WELCOME BACK , WHAT A NICE LOOKING BIKES , SUPER NICE ONE , GLADE YOU GOT IT !!! FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nah, haha, Mike is Family at this point. Poor man had to deal with my bs back when I had an unhealthy addiction to alcohol.. which goes for a few people on here tbh.



It’s still his fault and always will be Ha Ha Mike’s a good guy He has always been nice to me


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Just a few things coming together.. correct not correct, I don’t care haha.. works for me and they match patina wise


----------



## Superman1984

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just a few things coming together.. correct not correct, I don’t care haha.. works for me and they match patina wise
> 
> View attachment 1269936



Some of the coolest bikes built aren't always the correct or even period pieces BUT when it gets a bike back to a rider & does it so well; I say "Oh Well Ride the Wheels Off It & Enjoy the Cruise"


----------



## vincev

Welcome back !


----------



## Greg M

Nice to see you back Obi!  In Portland you have to stop blaming Fordmike and start blaming Boris.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Who’s got a long spring saddle! Haha


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Who’s got a long spring saddle! Haha



Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> Can you be a bit more specific?



Something like that...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Coming along


----------



## Greg M

Nice headlights!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wired up the lights and horn, fiddled with the brake cable,  got the horn unit working , rebuilt the pedals and realized I’m an idiot for putting an ad out for a deluxe miller ... since duh, my frame doesn’t work well with those .. hey, give me a break, it’s been a few years.... I forgot..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

That’s better


----------



## GTs58

Wouldn't the Miller work if it wasn't bent all the hell-o?


----------



## buickmike

.the stand designed for 37,upswept stays.  I had a stand and  comparing it to bike too close to be coincidence. Coulda used it on 39 cause it has the Cohen special on it now but rotated easily+ unpredictable


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Think I did it right...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

On rubber !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Finished working the break cable


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Finished working the break *IT'S BRAKE FOR CHRIST SAKE!!!* cable
> 
> View attachment 1284257
> 
> View attachment 1284258


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hahaha I did that for you buddy... I know how much you hate it


----------



## ian

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> On rubber !
> 
> View attachment 1284242



Nice ride and a nice pic of St Johns Bridge.


----------



## Rivnut

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Think I did it right...
> 
> View attachment 1280397
> 
> View attachment 1280398



It looks good. Did you get the valve stem hole between two parallel spokes?  I had a problem with that on the first ones that I did.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Rivnut said:


> It looks good. Did you get the valve stem hole between two parallel spokes?  I had a problem with that on the first ones that I did.



Yeah, those are the first two I start with.


----------



## fatbike

Great color scheme. 







Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Well, it’s been awhile Cabeites ? Cabians? Anyways, here is my new chicyco project. Got all the painted parts which is better then starting with one rusty gothic fender... . I’ll be throwing some wanted threads up at some point down the road to help get this thing more or less back to how Eric had it. Dual lights, drum brake, guard, deluxe reflector ect ect.... wheels  ‍♂️.. anyways, Hi , hope everyone has been well since the last time I had a bike.
> 
> View attachment 1260639


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_I love it when a plan comes together .. Looking good Jason ... welcome  back ... _


----------



## juanitasmith13

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Think I did it right...
> 
> View attachment 1280397
> 
> View attachment 1280398



Don't know which is the worst affect; the spoke shadows or the shoes??? Welcome back Obi; NICE score!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Added some bling


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

@fordmike65 and yes, before you say anything, I know, the chain needs to be tightened....


----------



## sarmisluters

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> @fordmike65 and yes, before you say anything, I know, the chain needs to be tightened....




Rule number one of bike pictures NEVER take a pic of a loose chain bike !
Yes we know who the other ones are.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

sarmisluters said:


> Rule number one of bike pictures NEVER take a pic of a loose chain bike !
> Yes we know who the other ones are.



There haha... esh


----------



## GTs58

I'd get longer axle and double nut that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> I'd get longer axle and double nut that.



It’s not tight all the way yet. Riding about middle of dropout, I think it will be fine.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Killer bike!

What’s up with the Elgin drop center rims?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Rust_Trader said:


> Killer bike!
> 
> What’s up with the Elgin drop center rims?



Came off a 36 autocycle...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Rust_Trader said:


> Killer bike!
> 
> What’s up with the Elgin drop center rims?



And if you put them side by side and told me to pick the Elgin one or I die, I’d probably die hahaha..


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And if you put them side by side and told me to pick the Elgin one or I die, I’d probably die hahaha..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1285730



Oh the horror...... it also has Torrington and Union spokes on it ! Together! On the same rim! Eeek... “rolling eyes”


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Exercise stem came today


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Done-ish


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

Killer!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane

Looks great, much better overall appearance compared to my build.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Very nice!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I circumcised the cable just a tad.


----------



## GTs58

I'd get a longer axle for the front and double nut that one too.   

Nice ride Obi!


----------



## Superman1984

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  Now Send it to another Mike. I'll pm my address hahaha.


----------



## fordmike65

So how's she ride? Or is she a Trailer Queen?


----------



## cyclingday

Looking Good!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> So how's she ride? Or is she a Trailer Queen?



Rides like a schwinn should.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hey, it works lol...


----------



## GTs58

A little solder and you're good to go!!


----------



## JimRoy

Ford Mike made me restore this 41 Colson.  Okay... he encouraged and helped me do it.  My Grandson says thanks.   JimRoy


----------



## buickmike

I thought fordmike. Was in favor of rust


----------



## Balloonoob

Nice job. That bike looks great!


----------



## JimRoy

buickmike said:


> I thought fordmike. Was in favor of rust



Mike is, but I didn’t have much to start with.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Last piece.


----------



## bricycle

fordmike makes me....


----------



## Billythekid

What kind of valve stem is that ?


----------



## Sonic_scout

Maybe I'll see her roll thru my part of Portland someday!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Billythekid said:


> What kind of valve stem is that ?



Model T dust cover kind.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sonic_scout said:


> Maybe I'll see her roll thru my part of Portland someday!



Maybe, when it’s not raining haha!  I usually ride around the Hollywood area.


----------

